# Non-setting mastic



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I bumped into a Brit from St Ives in Denmark who had self built a MH in a Renault Master. He spoke in praise of Sikaflx then said that for sticking plastic to metal on the outside of the vehicle Roof vents etc, he had found it better to use a non-setting mastic as he said sikaflex doesn't stick too well to some plastics especially over temperature extremes. He struggled to remember the name of the product only saying it was about 3 quid a tube instead of the £8 £9 for sikaflex and that it was a bit unsightly because dust etc stuck to it. We talked about other things and I forgot to ask him again for further details like where he bought it from although I gave a plug for MHF I know he was heading fot two more months in Skandinavia so I doubt I'll be able to contact him.

Anyway anyone have a clue about what he might have used?

Regards Frank


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Frank given the constraints of the price, all I can think of is the non setting sealants as used by double glazing fitters, totally water proof and sticks like glue to all plastics, however this sealant skins over and does not attract dust so proberbly not one and the same, the main problem with plastics is the mould releasing agent used in the manufacture and a plastic cleaner we use in the Motor trade prior to painting bumpers etc is most useful when preparing any plastic, and may improve bonding considerably with sikaflex
Geo


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Frank,

I recently refitted one of my roof lights and was advised by a local caravan dealer not to use anything that 'sets' as cracking can later occur. I was told to use the following product, which I did, and I have had no problems since:

Carafax Caraseal, non-drying bedding sealant, colour - cream, type IDL 99, cost £2.99p. (The product is in the usual 10" x 2" plastic tube that fits in a sealant gun).

The product is made by:

Carafax Ltd., Rotterdam Road, Sutton Fields Industrial Estate, Hull, North Humberside. Tel. 01482-825941

The advice that I was given was based on the fact that if I ever wanted to remove or replace the roof light, then it was easy with this stuff, whereas some sealants set like glue and make things very difficult.

Ian


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I used to work for a large sign firm and was sent on a coarse all about sticking or glueing any plastic to any other material and the golden rule was to always ruff up the plastic surface to be glued with a 400 grit wet and dry. This will increase the hold by 700%. Make sure any sanding dust is also cleaned off. Also ruff up the other surface to be glued.

stve & ann ------ teensvan.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

iansmithofotley said:


> Carafax Caraseal, non-drying bedding sealant, colour - cream, type IDL 99, cost £2.99p. (The product is in the usual 10" x 2" plastic tube that fits in a sealant gun).
> 
> The product is made by:
> 
> Carafax Ltd., Rotterdam Road, Sutton Fields Industrial Estate, Hull, North Humberside. Tel. 01482-825941


I concur with Ian .. it's widely used by constructors ..


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you all, again you have demonstrated the power of MHF.

Its what I come here for

Regards Frank


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Frank try POLYSEAL-ECO 101-102 from o'learys at hull 101 is a sealent 102 is adhesive £2 a tube. I used 7 boxes on my self build and will be calling in a couple of months to renew my stock as it is very handy on all sorts of things and i only have half a tube left.If you can wait that long I will send you a tube of each to try for free as a thankyou for your help on my Avatar
terry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats kind of you maddie but a few minutes ago I went and ordered some tubes of Caraseal IDL99.

Don't you just love the people on here

Regards Frank


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all, I have just been on the roof of my Gazelle doing an inspection and found that the wind deflector for the omnivent is coming away from the roof, it only appears to be stuck on with some kind of sealant/adhesive there are three screw holes but no screws so I think screws were not used when built so I don't want to be putting any holes in the roof, this being the case can anyone advise as to what I should use to refit this.

I was also up there to measure the Solar panel that is fitted as I do not have a clue as to what wattage it is, (I bought the M/H with it already fitted and it came with no info at all about the panel) It measures 
147mm X 66mm-- (58in X 26in in old money) so can anyone tell me what I have, and possibly what it is capable of, I have two new 85 A/H batteries fitted and would like to get away from using EHU if possible.

Thanks in advance for any help.
Tony


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Tony just use the sealants described above,cannot help with panel details but you can also glue panel with the above
terry


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi Frank try POLYSEAL-ECO 101-102 from o'learys at hull 101 is a sealent 102 is adhesive £2 a tube. I used 7 boxes on my self build and will be calling in a couple of months to renew my stock as it is very handy on all sorts of things and i only have half a tube left.If you can wait that long I will send you a tube of each to try for free as a thankyou for your help on my Avatar
> terry


Hi Terry,
Had a look at O'leary's website but can't find Polyseal 101/102 listed, did you have to go in person to get it?

Cheers Tony


----------



## RER (Apr 25, 2007)

Frank,
I've been wrestling for several months with the problem of fixing roof bars for carrying a kayak onto my MH GRP roof. Bolting/ srewing both non starters.
Solved the problem with adhesive which I caught kitchen fitters using to stick stainless sink to underside of granite work top. Did some research and then a test or two, bonding the alloy anchor plates to grp. I spent 2 days preparing the alloy and gel coat surfaces and then hit them with the stuff. 
Now, like the wings of some fighter aircraft, my roof bars are glued on. Weird, but mega powerful - and remains flexible; mould resistant; UV proof etc.
It's called CT1 and I think only sold to the trade, but there are ways around that. Can supply more details but they have a website.

Don't tell anyone. 
*You've* supplied so many of *us* with info I felt i had to reply.
Ray


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Tony just phone them! they have lots,as it is supplyed from a local factory.-----just to mention that on 1 of my first STICKING it brought the paint off so I just re-stuck it back on under the paint--it is a silicon free polymer--
terry


----------

